# Modifing My Case!



## Peagreen (Apr 21, 2008)

Well i have decided too spend abit more money on my desktop.. so im going too make it look nicer =)

Soo far i have got..

Mutant Mods Sound Activated control module - for neons

Can any of you recommend any neons/ sites or any other nice mods?

post links and stuffff 

thanks


----------



## Peagreen (Apr 21, 2008)

forgot too mention..

i have a coolermaster stack 830 i think it is. well its BIG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Peagreen :wave:

As you're in the UK, you could try *Maplin* ,not bad prices, but not a lot of choices, I use my local one occasionally.

If you Google 'PC case modding' or PC case lighting', quit a few online places are in the UK to choose from :smile:


----------

